# Need help with a Vic ID..



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry I have to do this.. But my girlfriend fell in love with this fish in the store.. So much so that she chose to buy three. Turned out to be 2 males, and one female (which I don't think is going to make it.. major deformity), which have both colored up slightly in a mixed 75 gallon, as my two new tanks cycle in my basement. She is under the impression that they are Kygora flameback, which I'm skeptical about.

Basically, I have decided they will be getting a 55 gallon with another species yet to be decided, and I need to get some good females. Any help would be appreciated. Sorry about the flash pics, and please disregard the filth.. This tank will be gone within two weeks.

Also, any input on possible tankmates would be great.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

It could be H.sp flameback but without being totally sure>.
xris


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

If you could get shots of them in the tank under the normal light without the flash, it would help a lot. They could be Flamebacks, or maybe Rugy Greens.


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I believe I found out what they are. I remembered a little after the post that they get their fish from atlantis, so I went to their site. of the two mentioned, they do have SP. Flameback. I will still attempt to get nicer pics.

On another note, I am debating between a 65 gallon hex or a 55 gallon rectangle. Any input?


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's some new pics. They were labeled as hap sp. flameback. I bought another three, all of which I think may be female. Again, any input as to the correct ID, any possible tankmates, and which tank would be best advised for this group. Looks like 2:3


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Rectangle for sure.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

Still could be a Flameback, or Ruby Green. Either way, Nice fish :3


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Yes, it could be any of the two, it's quite hard to tell from the pics, if yu can take a pic when the fish exhibits its dominant dress, it would be easier.Sorry for asking more...
xris


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's the problem. This seems to be his dominant dress.. There is one of the silver ones that has bands, and has been hiding a lot. would that possibly be another male too small to color up?


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

Im guessing he just needs to do some growing up still. In time we will know


----------

